# goggle cleaning and care help



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

take the lens out, wash the rest, take a blowdryer (don't use heat if you're a pussy) to the foam between the dual-lens and evaporate/force that moisture out


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If they keep fogging up between then too much moisture is getting there. Try drying them out and close up the venting. If that doesn't work then you might need new lenses



xxfinnellxx said:


> (excuse my typing, im on my itouch because my computer just crashed again...POS)
> 
> Ive had my vonzipper feenoms for a few years now and i still love them allthogh i have a few things im in need of advice for.
> 
> ...


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's probably too late now, but when you get new goggles, try not to touch the inside of the lens. If you must, take your goggle bag, flip it inside out and wipe it with that.

(also, i heard bandaids absorb moisture when you stick em on the inside of your goggles. never tried it, but i hear it works a bit)

ps. dont close up your vents...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> take the lens out, wash the rest, take a blowdryer (don't use heat if you're a pussy) to the foam between the dual-lens and evaporate/force that moisture out


Do as legal stated. Once you've dried out the lenses, see if there is a crack in the seal between the two lenses. If so, seal it back up. Once the sealant dries, you should be good to go.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

anyone have oakley corwbar's? i have a dried up water spot inbetween the two lenses. For those that dont know oakley lenses are double lenses.

Is there anyway to clean this out?


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> anyone have oakley corwbar's? i have a dried up water spot inbetween the two lenses. For those that dont know oakley lenses are double lenses.
> 
> Is there anyway to clean this out?


Negative, sorry. Try just taking a hair dryer and just aim it on that spot for a little bit.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

xxfinnellxx said:


> Negative, sorry. Try just taking a hair dryer and just aim it on that spot for a little bit.




But its already dry... what will putting a blow dryer do to get rid of a water spot thats dry lol


----------

